# Need some hugs



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

My bunny, Capella, was due to have babies soon. It was her first litter and cold outside, so I moved her up to the porch, covered her cage, and gave her lots of hay. Now we've had rabbits for years, and I know what kind of mothers they are, so I slept on the couch for a few nights, checking on her whenever I woke up in the night. This is the first time one of my own rabbits has had babies.
This morning I checked on her one last time, and as it had warmed up some, went to catch up on sleep. Then when I went out to do the chores late in the morning, I found she had had the babies. She hadn't made a nest, just scattered them around the cage on top of the hay. They were cold. I warmed them up, but it was too late. :sigh: I guess it's my fault, first for breeding her to kindle in the winter, then for leaving her for several hours without checking. I might even have overlooked them in the night; I expected her to at least build a nest (I had given her a nest box). I know that stuff like this happens, but I wish I had been more careful. And I wish rabbits at least cared five cents for their babies! This isn't the first time something like this has happened.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Im so sorry 

These things always happen....its what we have to deal with, prayers and HUGS sent your way


----------



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm sorry about losing your litter. :hug: 

Personally I've never had an issue with rabbits caring for their babies and find them to be very good mothers. I raise nationally competitive rare breeds, Belgian Hares and Rhinelanders for show and they always kindle without problems and without human intervention. I've only lost a few baby bunnies to the cold and it was always when they were about a week old or so and had jumped out of the nestbox. 

What breed is your bunny? I'm sure she'll do better on her next litter, you did everything right so don't be too hard on yourself. I'm sure in a month's time if you rebreed her you'll have a full box of babies! Good luck!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. It is so hard when you look forward to these new babies and then something goes wrong. 

That is odd though she never pulled out her fur to make a nest. I used to raise mini rex and they always would start pulling out fur weeks in advance and have a big fluffy nest before they had their babies. 

I hope her next breeding goes better!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone.



> What breed is your bunny?


She's mostly mini rex - not purebred. Our mini rex rabbits have generally been careless mothers. Maybe it's the breed, or maybe we just got a strain that's like that.



> I hope her next breeding goes better!


I hope it will. I'm ready to try again! (I hope that she is too...) Part of it may have been that she's a first time mom.

Again, thanks everyone! I'll post pics when she has babies that survive!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I am so very sorry :hug:.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks. :hug: It's okay.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh that's so upsetting  we use to raise mini lops and some other breeds (can't remember what) and never had issues either. Hope in the future she does better for you :hug:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks so much! Everyone is so caring. :grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You can't blame yourself ...cause you can't predict ...when exactly birth will take place ....and it doesn't sound like...she showed you the typical signs....I am so sorry it happened.....  :hug:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks Pam. :hug: Do you think it's okay for me to breed her again to kindle in mid to late January (and hope she builds a nest), or should I wait for warmer weather?


----------



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

Personally if it were me I'd go ahead and re-breed her now. :thumb: 
Rabbits can kindle in cold weather no problem, and if she has the babies in the box next time and builds a nest/pulls fur you should have a box of healthy kits!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.... :thumb: 

well ...I think I'd wait til warmer weather.... that way...the worry about the cold weather...won't be there... but it is up to you..... :hug:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Again, thanks everyone! It's not like losing a beloved pet to which I was very attached, it's just disappointing.
Not sure what I'll decide. If she continues scattering the babies I can't keep breeding her anyway. But I do not want to lose another litter.


----------

